
GitHub: Sort by Reaction - freditup
https://help.github.com/articles/about-discussions-in-issues-and-pull-requests/#sorting-issues-and-pull-requests-by-reaction
======
freditup
I didn't realize this was now a feature, and I couldn't find a blog post on
it, so thought others might be in the same boat and wanted to share this.

